# Anyone looking for 1 this weekend? Diver/crew



## txaggie08 (Oct 25, 2006)

Looking to go out this weekend or week. I have experience offshore(admittedly lacking in billfish and tuna.....), and am a very experienced diver, just new to spear fishing. Have a nice 30narrow rod and reel, plus lighter tackle to bring to the party. Have my own scuba gear and should have a gun by this weekend, can also get free scuba fills in the beaumont area .


Let me know, I'll bring ice/bait/money and be ready to go anywhere from lake charles south to port A if needs be. I'll be off from thursday at 2pm to the following friday at 6pm....


I can also drum up 4+ crew members on any given day. All of us but one are either cops, or police dispatch. A couple would be on the same Search and Rescue dive team I am.


Let me know nine seven nine 220 two nine five one


----------



## Lee Brumlow (Jun 21, 2007)

*left phone msg*

left phone msg


----------



## txaggie08 (Oct 25, 2006)

hey lee, sorry I was slow getting back was running all over the place. I'll work the next tow but then will be ready to go as much as I can


----------

